

Music-related startups apply for SXSW Music Accelerator by Dec 10 - a5seo
http://sxsw.com/music/accelerator/enter

======
ScottWhigham
Interesting. I just started a bootstrapped Dallas-area musician forum to help
promote networking and live performances - <http://musicdfw.com/>.

Does a forum/calendar make it in their terms do you think?

------
RaySharma
why the $150 fee? lol

~~~
chrischen
<http://sxsw.com/music/accelerator/faq/>

Bootstrapped startups may be able to lower the fee.

